# Cat After Bath Dryer



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Any recommendations for a really good quiet cat dryer possibly with a long hose..I dont care much about price as long as its not a total rip off...I think decibal levels is important with cats..

I been using my room heater but it stopped being so effective because of the bulk trying to hold a cat with one hand and a giant heater in the other while the cat tries to run away...

The last two times they both was naturally sun dried with good normal results after they ran from the heater...

Its been at least 2 months since the last bath time and I am slacking....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There's really no need to bath a cat unless they get into something.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I usually just use towels, but my cats are pretty good at self cleaning. have you tried using something like a wet wipe to clean them? My friend uses them for her sphinxes.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I always gave my previous outdoor/indoor cat a bath, the water would turn chocolate brown from the dirt lol, he loved rolling in the dirt during sunrise..He also groomed himself a lot, but white hair turned brown wont get clean without help..

My persians are indoor only but I think the baths are good for fur control and hair mat control and the conditioner makes them super soft...

The girl is a bit panicky but calm, the boy loves his bath and will literally lie down soaking wet after his bath and start purring haha...

Anyhow I always used towels and the sun but I was considering a dryer to speed the process up and get them warm faster...


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

There's also nothing WRONG with bathing a cat as long as you use an appropriate shampoo and make sure to rinse well.

I tried a couple different kinds of (human) dryers on my cat - all of them freaked her out. Even one that was nearly silent - I don't think she liked the feel of rushing air on her body. I don't have any pet-dryer suggestions unfortunately, and it looks like most of them are pretty expensive - might not be worth the old "buy and try" >_<


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Did a post get deleted or lost? I dont see where anyone said there was something "WRONG" with bathing a cat?

MowMow is the only one of my boys who isn't afraid of the hair dryer. Book and Neelix are terrified of it. MowMow doesn't run, but he doesnt like it at all. If I had to bathe I would stick to towel drying and keeping them in a warm sunny room to dry off.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm responding to doodlebug - and no, she didn't say anything was "wrong" with bathing a cat; I'm paraphrasing a response since the implication is that you don't need to bathe a cat. I'm not sure how to voice my opinion of the opposite - should I have said "you don't NOT need to not bathe a cat"? I'm sorry if my use of the word "wrong" came off as hostile, but I'm not exactly sure how else I should have worded it. Perhaps "you can bathe a cat if you want to if you're careful and use the correct products and don't do it too often"?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

So the post from Doodlebug was deleted? How odd.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Ah...I guess us Mods are interchangeable...

MY opinion is that I don't see any reason to stress out an indoor cat with regular baths. They clean themselves quite well and can be de-shedded without bathing if the right tools are used.

Never use a human dryer on a cat or dog. When cats are stressed they can spike a temperature (Misty had a stress temp of over 104 at her first vet visit). A temp over 106 can cause brain damage. Human hair dryers can reach 130 degrees...it would be very easy to over heat a cat, especially a long haired cat using a human dryer even on low.

Pet dryers basically just throw slightly warmed air at a very high velocity. The air blown is barely warmed (I know from experience...I have to hold Jake when he gets groomed cause he's a little wussy dog). High velocity dryers are not quiet (which is why Jake needs to be comforted by me while being dried). 

The whole thing seems like a whole lot of angst for the cat and no benefit for the cat, just the human.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had no problem using a regular blow dryer on low speed and low heat (pretty much the "cold air" option). I've only bathed my cats maybe once or twice when they were kittens and got poo/food on themselves--I let the groomers handle them now! Lol but when I did, I just put the hair dryer on a very low setting and ran my fingers through their fur while I blow-dried it. Just a cheap Revlon blow-dryer, nothing fancy. But it's important that it has the cold air option--you don't want to use the heated options.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Ah...I guess us Mods are interchangeable...


 Hmmm, trying to figure out how to get profits from Lisa's pet store.....


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

Do you have a fireplace? My cats love to lay in front of a fireplace, and it would probably help them dry out faster. My cats would hate a regular drying like we use on our human hair.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> Never use a human dryer on a cat or dog.


 I had no idea. I tried to blow dry my first cat after the first time I gave her a bath (clearly long before I joined this forum). The minute I turned it on, she bolted. I don't know if it's the air or the noise, or both. 

The couple of times I had to bathe Celia (she'd peed on herself), I tried to dry her with a towel, but she was so freaked out from the bath that she kept wriggling to get away, so I gave up and let her slink off to lick herself dry. I suppose she got plenty of fluids those days.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't cats have oils in their skin that dry out if kitty's bathed too often?


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

Taco seems perfectly content to let me blow dry him on his back and sides. His vet said that because he's so young we should bathe him once a week or so to get him used to the idea and make our lives easier in the future. Also, he keeps getting into situations to need one the little stinker.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

once a week is far too often to bathe a cat, especially if there's no reason


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

idk, it's what my vet told me to do. But we have only done it on an as needed basis, which has been more frequently than I'd like. He keeps getting poo all over himself. Plus the vomiting incident in the car last week. Hopefully soon he'll have better potty manners and we can keep getting more space between baths. 

For now though, it is what it is. We get him all wrapped up in a towel, I set my hair dryer to no heat, low flow and lay it on the counter then stand away from it holding him and rubbing him with the towel. It's about similar to standing near a fan, only we don't own a fan. It does a fine job of getting a head start on getting him dry. After that we just snuggle together in a blankie til he's warm and all the way dry.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Our boys don't like a bath, but will (barely) tolerate it. We usually just use towels and let them lick themselves dry. We did try the hairdryer once, and even though it was reasonably quiet I think the phantom air freaked them out. They don't have a problem sitting in the bathroom when I dry my hair so I don't think it's the noise.

I think towel drying and then letting them do their thing is the best way, and avoid bathing at cooler times of the day (e.g. before nightfall).


----------

